# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [01-08-20] GSMShield Box Qualcomm v1.8 - Eid Ul Adha Mubarak

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v1.8* _Simple, Yet Powerful_   *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Vivo Reset Settings without dataloss
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode
- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Read Pattern Lock (Android 5.1)
- Remove Screen Locks (Un-Encrypted Userdata)
- Disable Screen Locks (Encrypted Userdata)      *Added:*  *Alcatel*
- 5056I  *LYF*
- Water F1 (LS-5505)  *YooMee*
- L451E  *Wiko*
- Pulp 4G
- Rainbow Lite 4G
- View Prime
- View 2 Pro
- Wim  *YU*
- Yuphoria (YU5010A)  *ZTE*
- Blade A320   *Added Vivo Format/FRP Method*
- This method should ONLY be used on Vivo Secured Phones
- If normal method does not work, you can use this method
- You can select this method from Format Dropdown List  *Added Diagnostic Mode Security Repair*
- Simply tick Only DIAG Mode to skip EDL mode operations
- If it does not work, you must use normal method (EDL+DIAG)  *Added Xiaomi RSA Protected IMEI Repair*
- Should work on all RSA Protected Xiaomi Devices
- You must have working QCN, or Read from Device first  *Fixed Issues with Open/Save File Dialogs 
Internal Loaders Updated*      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

